# Having a bath/shower is a mind f**k



## Gfeathers (Nov 17, 2013)

I've noticed that having a bath or shower and then having to change my clothes after is extreamly prevocative to my dp. Does anyone else get this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

I used to feel dirty even after a shower with DP.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

It freaks me out because that's when I really notice that I'm in a body and I hate feeling like it isn't mine.


----------



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep, showers made me and still kind of make me feel terrible. I think it's because there's no way to distract yourself and the water is sort of grounding and tries to make you feel present while you're like no I don't want to be present!


----------



## dpisdumb (Dec 6, 2013)

it's this exact thinking that perpetuates DP/DR anxiety. it's just a shower!!! tell yourself "how would my pre-DP self react to me freaking out about showering?"


----------



## flowergirlkat (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm so glad this isn't just me, I thought shower phobia was a particularly weird symptom! For me baths are just about tolerable.


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a very hard time showering but it's not just my DP/DR.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

My problem with showering is that once I get out, i dont feel like i took a shower. I just cant seem to feel clean or refreshed.


----------



## phillipjames (Mar 11, 2014)

For me, its like right before i get in, my DR flares up, while im in i feel fine, but once i get out the DR flares up again i dont feel like i actually got clean.


----------



## waterbear (Mar 14, 2014)

My DP/DR would get so bad that I would begin to have a panic attack before I could even finish washing my hair. I started singing in the shower. It did help...


----------



## Isilme (Jul 8, 2012)

In my case, it feels unconfortable showering with dp, because I have to focus on my body. Short everyday shower is usually ok, but when I have to shave my legs and be there longer, the fact that I can´t go out of bath, because I need to finish that (well, because I want soft legs ) it´s stressing me. And I guess the fact, that couple of my panic attacs (including DP feeling) started in bath isn´t helping.


----------

